
Experts tackle the phenomenon of angry men and trolls who hover around games - mcguire
https://www.polygon.com/2018/7/25/17593516/video-game-culture-toxic-men-explained
======
mcguire
" _Games marketed themselves into a corner by talking about themselves as
being something for dudes, by dudes. If an industry segments itself to white
dudes of a certain age and a certain income bracket, it’s going to reach a
saturation point._

" _But that marketing message, for a long time, was that this is the most
important group, and those consumers have largely bought into that. Now [that]
those companies are looking at other markets, there’s a pushback from that
group._

" _They are saying, “If we are the most important people to you, why are you
suddenly worried about these other people?” If that’s important to how you see
yourself, if you’re being told you’re actually not that important, it’s going
to create some emotional backlash._ "

